# Probleme des applications sur iPad



## Nicolarts (5 Janvier 2012)

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai un petit probleme sur mon iPad 1 (32go), j'ai beaucoup des applications sur mon iPad et les derniers jeux qui viennent installer sur iPad 1 et ils ne fonctionnent pas !  Ca embetant que ca ne fonctionne pas car j'ai paye et ca ne peut pas utiliser.


Il est le temps que je passe vers iPad 2 ? Mais je sais que iPad 3 va bientot sortir mais surtout les rumeurs, iPad 3 aura 7 pouces, ca ne me donne pas envie d acheter un iPad avec 7 pouces.


Vous avez eu le meme probleme pour les jeux sur iPad 1 ?


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Powerdom (5 Janvier 2012)

Nicolarts a dit:


> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> J'ai un petit probleme sur mon iPad 1 (32go), j'ai beaucoup des applications sur mon iPad et les derniers jeux qui viennent installer sur iPad 1 et ils ne fonctionnent pas !  Ca embetant que ca ne fonctionne pas car j'ai paye et ca ne peut pas utiliser.



Bonjour
Quelles applications par exemple ?




Nicolarts a dit:


> Mais je sais que iPad 3 va bientot sortir mais surtout les rumeurs, iPad 3 aura 7 pouces, ca ne me donne pas envie d acheter un iPad avec 7 pouces.



Vous en savez des choses, je peux savoir vos sources ?


----------



## Nicolarts (5 Janvier 2012)

Prèsque tous les jeux de Stratégie Epic War TD, Area 51, Starfront, The Settler, etc... Ils allument mais 2-3 minutes, ils ferment en force tout seul. Je ne sais pas pourquoi.

Les autres jeux : InfinityBlade 2, Tintin The Game, Sonc 4 Ep1, NFS Shit 2, etc... Ils ferment en force tout seul après 15 seconde. 

Mais tous les applications hors les jeux que j'ai sont fonctionnent très bien sauf Dolphin HD ferme après 5 min d'utiliser. (c'est pas gravé pour moi car c'est plus important que Safari marche parfaitement)

C'est normal ça ?


Pour les iPad 3, 7 pouces, ce ne sont que les rumeurs alors tu peux regarder sur MacG, les site d'iphone, ipad, etc... Mais je regarde toujours sur un application "News Republic". 

Voilà


----------



## Powerdom (6 Janvier 2012)

Vous n'avez pas trop d'applications ouvertes ?
cliquez deux fois rapidement sur le bouton home et fermez tout ce qui est ouvert. Relancez un jeu pour voir


----------



## Nicolarts (6 Janvier 2012)

Sur les applications d'iPad n'a pas "Quitter" donc j'ai tout simplement quitter via par le bouton home. 

ça ne change rien, non ?


----------



## Le Mascou (6 Janvier 2012)

Si, il faut que tu tue les apps dans le multitâche, sinon tu sature la RAM, et ça bug. Donc ouvre le multitâche, et tue toutes les apps.

Concernant l'iPad 3, rassures toi ce sera bien du 10". On ne doit pas lire le même MacG manifestement !


----------



## Tosay (6 Janvier 2012)

Et ça ne serait pas logique de descendre de 3" sur un nouveau modèle 

l'iphone est déjà assez critiqué pour sa taille d'écran. Sont pas Maso chez Apple !


----------



## Nicolarts (6 Janvier 2012)

J'ai fermé tous les applications avec le cercle (genre "stop"). 

ça ne change rien. J'ai même essayé reinstaller. ça ne change rien. 

:hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h46 ----------




Tosay a dit:


> Et ça ne serait pas logique de descendre de 3" sur un nouveau modèle
> 
> l'iphone est déjà assez critiqué pour sa taille d'écran. Sont pas Maso chez Apple !



Je l'espère !


----------



## Tosay (6 Janvier 2012)

Tu es passé sous IOS5 ? Si oui,  c'est peut-être du à ça et que ces jeux ne sont pas encore à jour (et ne le seront peut-être pas...)

Sinon, comme dernière solution, tu restaure


----------



## Nicolarts (7 Janvier 2012)

Re ! 

Je remarque IOS 5 est mieux que iOS4 ou IOS3 ! Par exemple, Safari, je n ai pas besoin attendre du chargementnla fin de la page.C est tres pratique. Et vu les ongtels sont la ! Et un application de "Rappel" est la et utile ! Encore bien les autres choses de iOS5 est utile pour moi. Donc pas de question de rendre les versions percedents. 


Normalement, les developpements doivent poursuivre les jeux sur iPad 1 avec iOS5 ! Car c est nous qui payons les jeux donc c est pas normal de ne pas fonctionner.


Je suis alors oblige d'attendre la sortie de iPad 3 ! Bravo !


Merci quand meme pour votre aide !


----------



## Powerdom (8 Janvier 2012)

Sur l'ipad certains jeux fonctionnent mieux et ne plantent pas si ils sont directement sur une fenêtre et pas un dossier. ( dixit mon fils qui joue beaucoup avec l'ipad... )


----------



## Nicolarts (8 Janvier 2012)

ça ne change rien que ce soit le fenêtre ou ce soit la dossier !


----------



## Powerdom (8 Janvier 2012)

Ce n'est pas normal. Je pense qu'ici il faut passer par une restauration de l'ipad.


----------



## Tosay (8 Janvier 2012)

*Question peut-être bête :*

une bête de jeu comme Tintin est compatible avec l'iPad 1 ? l'iPad 1 est assez puissant pour le faire tourner ?


----------



## Nicolarts (9 Janvier 2012)

Ce jeu fontionnr sur iPad 1 mais il ferme apres quelques minutes du jeu. Ca m'enverve ! Je suis oblige d'attendre la sortie d'iPad 3!


----------

